# MUFE HD Foundation color match ? And a is it a summer foundation ?



## TaiFrancis (May 12, 2014)

I've been very curious about trying mufe but my local sephora doesn't carry many shades but I went on the website and they have a ton which is very confusing...my skin color and undertones are very complicated...to me they are. I was matched to nc45 and that was too orange, then I was matched to nc44 and that was too light after a while but then I decided to try nw40 and that fit me perfectly so as you can imagine I'm beyond confused when it comes to foundations...now with the mufe I was eying 160, 165, 170, and 173 but idk which one I am...and this foundation is very expensive so I wanna order the right shade, can someone point me in the right direction ?


----------



## shontay07108 (May 15, 2014)

TaiFrancis said:


> I've been very curious about trying mufe but my local sephora doesn't carry many shades but I went on the website and they have a ton which is very confusing...my skin color and undertones are very complicated...to me they are. I was matched to nc45 and that was too orange, then I was matched to nc44 and that was too light after a while but then I decided to try nw40 and that fit me perfectly so as you can imagine I'm beyond confused when it comes to foundations...now with the mufe I was eying 160, 165, 170, and 173 but idk which one I am...and this foundation is very expensive so I wanna order the right shade, can someone point me in the right direction ?


  I'm a bit lighter than NC45 and 173 is a perfect match for me. You seem lighter than me, though so I'd say go lighter than 173. I'm thinking 160 or 165. Read the description of the shade on Sephora's site to see which one better describes you. You can also go to the official MUFE website to see if that helps.   As far as it being a Summer foundation, I would say yes. Some think it's too much coverage for Summer, but I don't see a problem with that. It doesn't feel heavy on the face and when I sweat it doesn't move. Good luck.


----------



## infinitize (Jul 22, 2014)

I wouldn't use Makeup Forever HD foundation as a summer foundation..

  I have dry combination skin, but this one has a problem with melting and disappearing on the skin. This lasts the entire day during the cooler months

  MUFE's face and body foundation is water resistant, and MUFE mat velvet foundation is matte and is great for oily skintypes


----------



## leahrenae (Jul 23, 2014)

TaiFrancis said:


> I've been very curious about trying mufe but my local sephora doesn't carry many shades but I went on the website and they have a ton which is very confusing...my skin color and undertones are very complicated...to me they are. I was matched to nc45 and that was too orange, then I was matched to nc44 and that was too light after a while but then I decided to try nw40 and that fit me perfectly so as you can imagine I'm beyond confused when it comes to foundations...now with the mufe I was eying 160, 165, 170, and 173 but idk which one I am...and this foundation is very expensive so I wanna order the right shade, can someone point me in the right direction ?


  we look about the same color and I wear 173, usually, but also get away with 170. 173 is very versatile and can work for a few different skin tones. 
  the HD foundation is perfectly fine for summer. use primer and maybe 1-2 pumps for good, medium coverage, and it'll last you a whole day. as shontay said, it's not very heavy and you can always mix a little bit of your moisturizer to thin it out even more.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Jul 24, 2014)

I wear 170 in the winter/fall but in the summer I have to go up to either 173 or a mix of 173 and 170. It's perfectly fine for summer use. I've never had a problem with it at all. I have oily skin and it doesn't budge on me despite the heat.


----------

